# How Many NH 4000 Footers Have You Bagged?



## riverc0il (Jun 9, 2002)

i thought it would be cool to take advantage of this polling feature.  this was the best question i could come up with.  i actually had to check how many (NH) 4000 footers i've hiked as i'm not really keeping track.  i use that list more as a suggested hiking list than a pursuit of bagging peaks.  i've 'bagged' 8 officially, although i've hiked washington twice never making an 'official' summit.

how about you?

(edit: changing the title to clearify i was refering to NH 4000ers - also adding a zero to the poll)


----------



## Greg (Jun 10, 2002)

Seventeen for me. I had to check the list as well:

Adams - 3 times
Bond - Twice
Bondcliff - Twice
Eisenhower - Twice
Flume - Once
Galehead - Once
Garfield - Once
Jefferson - 3 times
Lafayette - Twice
Liberty - Once
Lincoln - Twice
Madison - Twice
Moosilauke - 3 times
Monroe - 3 Times
Pierce (Clinton) - Once
Twin, South - Once
Washington - 4 times


----------



## Greg (Jun 10, 2002)

*Just wondering...*

Just a little curious as to what people's fascination with completing all 48 4000'ers is. What drives you to complete the list? This isn't something that's ever really been that important to me personally.

Again, I've hiked 17 of the 48 4000'ers - many of them more than once. I tend to revisit the peaks that I enjoy. I also like peaks with views and haven't really made an effort to hike the tree-clad peaks. Just curious as to what motivates others to complete the list.


----------



## riverc0il (Jun 10, 2002)

i can understand the fascination with it without actually partaking in said fascination.  actually, often times during my hikes, i wonder why i don't pursue more actively 'the list.'  it's setting a common goal, working towards it, pushing past the uncomfortableness, and doing something most people don't do.  there's also that achievement feel to it as well.

a lot of those emotions or feelings you really can't have without creating a goal and achieving it.  so as to 'why set a goal in the first place?' i guess it's to feel that said sense of accomplishment in doing something hard that most people don't do.  then again, why not set your own personalized goal rather than a community standard?  my hiking goals have always been to enjoy the outdoors, challenge myself, learn something new about myself others or nature, and retain peace of mind and slow down in a disconnected and fragmented world.  i've never failed once in my hikes in achieving those goals.   

in any case, i love the list of NH 4000ers because i use it as a suggested hiking list.  i might never have hiked some mountains if not for seeing them on that list and reading about them.  this was part of  the original spirit of the list... to show people there's more out there than big george and the franconias.

for future hikes, i want just as much to tag 2000-3000ers as much as 4000ers.  however, that 4000+ is often a physical barrier and challenge that you don't get on smaller peaks, so that's always a draw.

so, i understand the pursuit of the list.  my pursuit is not in finishing 'the list', it's in seeing and experiencing as many different parts of the whites as possible from as many different perspectives as possible.  i'm sure this will eventually lead me to all 48, but i've already hiked an equal number of non 4k peaks.


----------



## Anonymous (Jun 11, 2002)

Greg- Congrats on finishing 17 of NH's 48;  rivercOil - same to you on your completion of 8.  It's 8 more than most people will ever do.

Peakbagging is an activity that has a history of being maligned as much another activity mentioned in another thread on this board.  Over the years, I've heard about all that I'm missing by not climbing other "lesser" mountains and how I've cheapened the mountains into an athletic pursuit.  Personally, I just don't get why some people have an aversion to peakbagging.  Hike your own hike .... go where your desires take you.

I don't want to brag about all the list I've done; suffice it to say that I've done New Hampshire's 48.  Here are a few things I love about peakbagging.

1- Shared experience.  I'm a loner out there on the trails, but by doing this list or that last, it connects me to anyone else who has completed the same list.  Kind of the same feeling as what you may feel by going through Basic Training.  Doesn't matter if you did it 10 years ago or 6 months ago, it's a bond that is shared by a relatively small percentage of the poplulation.  Us highly active peakbaggers generally know who each other is even if we've never met.

2- It takes you places you wouldn't otherwise go.  Marcy, Algonquin, the Presidentials are all mountains with OUTSTANDING views.  But for me, I've come to enjoy wooded summits as much as the peaks with views.  Climbing a mountain like, say, Couchsachraga or Reddington or Mendon not only increases your backcountry skills, but it also gives you a touch of that solitude that I'm always hearing doesn't exist in the Northeast mountains.

3- The list becomes like a friend.  I'm sure you've heard this before, but when you work on a list for a couple of years, it gets to be a part of you and there's always something of a letdown on finishing.  Fortunately, what I've found is that there is ALWAYS another list.  If you're a New England hiker, the obvious first big list is the NH 48, but then there's the New England 4K peaks, and New England's Highest Hundred.  The Northeast 111 and the ADK 46; the Catskill 3500 Hundred club; NY Firetowers; the Adirondack highest hundred; New Hampshire's highest hundred; and for the truly disturbed .... the Northeast 3000 foot club (a list of 767 mountains which as I understand has actually been completed by at least 3 people, one of which I'm not).

The moral as I see it is pretty basic:  Hike your own hike and don't worry about what someone else is doing.  For some people, hiking is a diversion; for others, it is an identity.


----------



## Greg (Jun 11, 2002)

Welcome N.D.! Hope you'll register and participate more often!

I agree with you totally about "hiking your own hike". If following a list motivates folks to get out and hike, more power to them. I've been hiking in the Whites for 15 years and never really knew how popular it was to hike all 48 4000'ers until recently. Is this something folks have been pursuing for years, or is this a more recent endavor?

Last September, we base camped in the Pemi (talk about a great way to "decompress" after 9/11), and we dayhiked South Twin. On the return hike, I talked my brother into summiting Galehead, despite the lack of views from the summit (although the *outlook* is great). I have to admit some small part of me thought to myself, "well, here's another 4000'er". So perhaps I can be converted to a peakbagger. Like riverc0il, I'm sure I'll hit all 48 someday, but the list doesn't necessarily define where I go. I'll probably revisit a number of the peaks I've already done before finishing all 48.


----------



## Anonymous (Jun 11, 2002)

A brief history of peakbagging in the Northeast

The first peakbaggers in the Northeast -- in fact, the first peakbaggers in America -- were Herb Clark and Robert and George Marshall.  In 1918, this trio set out to climb the 46 Adirondack peaks that were believed to be over 4000 feet at the time.  Though time would prove that only 42 of the peaks are actually over 4000, they were successful and the 46Rs were born.  They have obviously become legendary in Northeast hiking circles.

Peakbagging in the Whites developed as a copycat of peakbagging in the Dacks and obviously doesn't go back as far.  Interestingly, it was originally believed that there were 46 NH 4K peaks as well.  But time would bring their true number upwards instead of downwards.  Unlike the 46Rs who stick with the original list, new surveys be damned, the NH 4K list is a breathing one.  The most recent survey changed the location of one summit from Wildcat E to Wildcat D and added to two mountains (Reddington and Spaulding) to the New England 4K list, which now stands at 67.  The 1950s were the first decade that a significant number of hikers completed the White Mountain list.

In all, more people have done the Whites list than the ADK list basically because all White Mountain 4K mountains have maintained trails, whereas a full 20 of the 46 Dack mountains have unofficial herd paths (which present greater challenges).  The distances from the nearest road in the ADKS are also generally greater.  To date, about 7100 people have done the White Mountain list and a hair under 5000 have done the ADK list.

Additionally, approx. 400 have done the Northeast 111 (NY plus New England 4000 footers); 1400 have done the Catskill 3500 Club, about 500 have done New England's Highest Hundred and 1900 have climbed the New England 4K peaks.

For a more thorough and informative history of peakbagging in the Northeast, refer to Chapter 46 of Forest and Crag (Laura and Guy Waterman) or check out Mohammed Ellozy's website at http://home.earthlink.net/~ellozy/index.html _[edited by Greg - Fixed Link]_


----------



## Anonymous (Jun 11, 2002)

The reason the link doesn't work is the period at the end.  Try http://home.earthlink.net/~ellozy/index.html


----------



## Greg (Jun 11, 2002)

Thanks N.D.! We both fixed it at the same time. Hey, if you were *registered* you could've edited yourself...  :wink:


----------



## RJ (Jun 11, 2002)

*Peakbagging*

My wife and I have been hiking and camping in the Whites for decades without a list or any other game plan. However, three years ago I finally quite smoking, and as an incentive to remain smoke free, I agreed to hike all of the 48 4,000 peaks. So as to make it more interesting, we didn't include any peak that we had already climbed but rather wiped the slate clean so to speak.

At first, it was just something to look forward to each weekend as we drove up from CT. As the first season of being a peakbagger came to a close, we tallied up the peaks that we climbed and we surprise that we actually climbed 11 of the 48. Although that might not seem like a lot, we didn't start until June since I needed to be smoke free for about six months before attempting any 4,000 footers. During that season we also climbed other mountains that held our interest.

By the end of July of this year, we will have three left to complete. During the past three years, we have never treated the 48 as a means to an end, but rather as a beginning. After we complete the list this summer, we still plan to hike as many mountains as we can until we both give up the ghost.


----------



## riverc0il (Jun 11, 2002)

i'll second N.D.'s recommendation of Forest and Crag...  not just for a peakbagging history either!  it's probably the most complete single resource for a comprehensive history of hiking in the northeast.  unfortunately, it is rather expensive, but i'll bet money your local library may have a copy (mine did!).

i'm actually just finishing it up right now!  maybe i should type less and read more, lol!   definately a great read for history buffs though, which i'm quickly becoming.


----------



## Mike P. (Jun 11, 2002)

*NH 48 & some*

Forest & Crag rules, a great book.   Looks like a pretty good indepth discussion on peakbagging.  there is a great article on "Are You a Peakbagger" which was written by William E. Sheets (pen name)  It listed symptoms, denial, the list, the walk & teh look, always scanning the horizon for another peak.  Other signs include disappearing every weekend, high mileage on the 4WD & that we prefer trail mix & water from an old water bootle over a 4 star meal.

As far as how many I've done. I've done the NE 65 (finished under the old rules & did Spaulding any way but Redington remains) I've dozen 40 in NH at least twice in different seasons (Lincoln 10X) a few in all four seasons,  about 20 in winter & about 16 in three seasons.

I've been to 18 of the ADK 4K's (Marcy 3X) but only one without a trail (Macomb) with an upcoming trip to Skylight & Gray this summer planned.  I have about 12 of the Catskill 3500 done with multiple trips to the highest 4 there. Winter & another season.  Also have been to Mitchell & Craig in NC the two highest peaks east of the Mississippi & Zugspitze, the highest point in Germany.  Hoping to get out west in 2003 & 2004.

Off the list, I'm becoming more interested in non-4K's with great views like Monadnock, some of the South Taconic's Welch Dickey, Ascutney, Mt. Pemi, Martha, Shelbourne Moriah, Baldfaces, Royces, etc....


----------



## pedxing (Jun 13, 2002)

*coincidence?*

Oddly enough, my count is 17 also and I had to look through the list to get my total as well.  I've got mixed feelings about doing the list. I have never picked a hike so that I could tick off another 4,000 footer.... but I might one day.

Last month, I did a solo hike in the Sandwich range.  There was something pleasing about reaching the peak of Mt. Sandwich (3993 ft.).  In some sense, it meant the hike was off the books even though it was only 10 feet shorter than Mount Tecumseh, which is one of the 4,000 footers I've hiked.


----------



## Anonymous (Jun 26, 2002)

*Funny, I picked up again after having 17 since 1975*

I've been up all of the Northern Presis many times, having grown up in Berlin, NH. I first saw the list when I got my 1972 AMC guide as a gift. Being in my teens, I saw little need to climb the "smaller" mountains and continued hiking near Berlin. When I did Hale, Tom, Field and Willey on a weekend trip in '75, I really thought about the list, but nothing came of it. Then in '99, I climbed Old Speck and started hatching a plan. I hiked Moriah on 7/2/00 with my daughter and friends as a warmup for Katahdin, and just started hiking. I finally finished my NH 4k list this year on 6/2 on Garfield and have 9 left (after this past weekend in VT) for my NE 67. What drives me? What I might see, just around the next bend. As I climbed each one, I was surprised at how interesting each of the different peaks was - they all have something to offer (yes, even Zealand). Without a list, I would likely have continued to enjoy the views from my favorites, and missed out on all opf the others. Which way is better? Both - it's up to the individual. When I hear people talk about their experiences, I don't feel that they are bragging, but know they want to relive the feeling that they had on each peak (that's how I am). 

All I can say is that I am thoroughly addicted, and also have started the winter list (we have a winter solstice trip already planned!). Looking over from Camel's Hump Monday, I could see the ADK's, and I smiled, "Oh no, not again...". I might never do them all, but dreams are what get you there, and what you take back once you've been - SherpaK


----------



## Anonymous (Aug 6, 2002)

Just bagged my first one today!  Mt. Moosilauke.  (Though, I've done Washington several times in the past...but not with the list in mind).  I recently moved back to MA, after an extended (2 year) visit to Colorado.  Never did much hiking before I went out west, but now I am addicted.  Unfortunately, it was extremely cloudy, rainy, and windy at the summit...but I loved the hike and will do Moosilauke again in better weather.  Planning on doing Madison next weekend.  Enjoy the outdoors.

Rob


----------



## Anonymous (Aug 7, 2002)

*Re: Funny, I picked up again after having 17 since 1975*

HI SherpaK .. nice to see your posts every once in awhile. I hiked
with you on layfette a couple of winters ago.

  I'm at 33 of the NH 4000'ers. Also have a few in VT and ME.

  The reason I like the list is I very seldom go back to the same place
more than once. Even on Vacations. I've hiked Mt. Washington 3 times
now, but never the same trail. So the list always gives me a new hike
each time I got to head out.
  I've also hiked 650 miles on the AT, only repeat was when I had to
walk the trail back to my car. I love driving and dayhiking the AT.
Not only do I get to see the trail, but I also get to drive all the back
roads in the Appilachians(sp). Oh, and eat breakfast at a lot 
of local dinners.
   I'm now have done the 7 state High Points as well. Last fall I started
hiking the Bay Curcuit trail around Boston, shorter drive.

    Veriety is the the spice of life, I just can't relate to the guy I met
on the trail that climbed Mt. Washington 3 times in one day.
happy trails .. didn't Roger and Dale somebody sing that  *grin*
dayhiker


----------



## RJ (Aug 7, 2002)

By the end of next weekend, I will have two left. Mt Carrigain and Owl's Head.


----------



## Mike P. (Aug 12, 2002)

*RJ Which one*

are you saving for last?


----------



## Cornbread (Aug 13, 2002)

*for last*

I've got somewhere around 16 under my belt right now.  As for my last:  it won't be Owls Head (plan to get that one out of the way this coming Winter)!
I've never done Mt. Washington - I figured I'd save that for last so that my wife (and any other non-hiker friends/family) could join me at the top.


----------



## Mike P. (Aug 14, 2002)

*Sounds like a good choice Cornbread*

have you done Monroe & Jefferson yet?  On a clear day it could be tempting to make the stroll over...

Doing Owl's Head in winter should mean you just have to do it once to get both the 48 done & have it under your belt if you choose to do the 48 in winter too.  I'm also doing the list solo as a variation & if I can get the right time & in winter, I'll do it solo so I can knock it off two of my list.  (early last winter would have been good for me as almost no snow, a few inches would be good so I can follow my footprints on the Black Pond bushwhack)

Some people actually love Owl's Head.  From what I could see from Franconia Ridge, the trees appear to be slowly reclaiming the edges of the slide so the view window from the slide may be narrower than previously.


----------



## Cornbread (Aug 16, 2002)

*reply*

I've done Jefferson from Caps Ridge Trail.  That's actually the only Presi I've done.  Almost all of my focus has been on the Pemi and the stuff right around it, although I've still quite quite a few yet to do in this region.  My reason for wanting to do Owls Head in the Winter was actually so I could make good time on skis going in from the Kanc instead of having a long death march.  Someone (Climber456) on an AMC board recommended this, and I'd been looking for a good Winter trip that would involve skiing.  Plus, I've heard about a deep water crossing that must be done when going in from the South, so I figured it would be easier to do if it were frozen.  Any comments on this plan are welcomed.


----------



## Mike P. (Aug 19, 2002)

*Owl's Head*

I'm not a skier, but that is good advice.  The other alternative for missing the crossings is a bushwhack from the Black Pond trail.  from there it's almost a due north trip keeping brook to right & F-Ridge to left until you get to later crossing when it's much smaller.  

For skiing across those brooks I'd be tempted to say mid-winter is best as I would not want to fall in.  (Winter brook crossings are my personal paranoia, especially early or late in the season.)

I know snowshoe users do teh bushwhack, I'm not up on skiing so I do not know if the bushwhack would be a hindrance or a help, a question getting ski advice for (from AMC's site would be my best guess or VFTT) when the time comes.


----------



## Max (Aug 24, 2002)

*Working on the 4th*

Hi.  I'm new to this forum, but have been backpacking since the mid 70's.  I've finished the 4000 footers 3 times and have 17 more to go for my 4th trip around.  I kept going after the first loop when my son got an interest in hiking them all.  We did his first 4000 footer (Liberty) when he was 5, camping at Liberty Springs and making it a 2 day trip.  He finally finished up on Carrigain when he was 11 years old.  Over the years I've managed to complete the 100 highest as well.  I've been away from hiking for a few years, but just started getting back into it.  My pace sure has slowed down!


----------



## porcupine (Sep 24, 2002)

I've hiked all 48, many of them multiple times/ seasons.  Many inspirations started me on the endeavor, here's a few.
A friend introduced me to the club, with the first hike being Carter Ridge peaks.  I found it to be a great inspiration to spread hikes around the White's to places I might not otherwise visit.  On almost every one of these hikes I've seen ponds, bogs. <4000' peaks, waterfalls, cliffs, caves and cruised by numerous potential camping spots that I retuned to visit later.  The 4000 footer 'goal' had the subsequent effect of providing a White Mtn. education, not only of place,but also skills.
When I started the 48 I was recovering from divorce.  The therapy provided by committment to this goal was extremely beneficial.  The personal development is a book in and of itself.
I'm a patch collector, so if I wanted this one on my wall.....................
Forest and Crag should be a required textbook for Northeast children.

PS  I saved King Ravine up Adams for last.


----------



## Jayne (Sep 30, 2002)

*peak bagging etc*

After many years of hiking (30), I decided to go for the 48 4k's three years ago. I thought that I would hike many places and see many things that I might not have if I didn't pursue that goal. The other driving force is I have a competive side that continues to push me. Now that I have one left, Carrigan, which I hope to complete next weekend, I have this feeling of such achievement, it's incredible! When I'm done,next summer, I will do some of the peaks over that supposedly have great views ( I was socked in). Then on to VT and Maine, but probably not pursue any of them in different seasons or in 89.2 hours or any of those other goals. I hike for the beauty, sense of accomplishment, and most of all my comfort level. I won't hike with people who go to fast for my pace or hike in inclement weather. Enjoyment is my key motivator. I love the mountains!


----------



## RJ (Sep 30, 2002)

My wife and I also started the 48 three years ago and will conclude our little adventure on Carrigain on the 19th of October. Although we have climbed a number of the 48 in previous years, we decided to wipe the slate clean and start anew. I had smoked for 35+ years and I needed to quit so doing the 48 was a nice incentive for remaining smoke-free.


----------



## Jayne (Sep 30, 2002)

RJ, 
I still have my favorites which I have done many times, but some of the remote ones have been my favorites. I'm not so sure I would have done those if there wasn't a "list". I don't tend to read my hikers bible aka White Mt Guide from front to back....so it was a bit of an initiative. Also, the 50 Hikes in the White Mts  and 50 More Hikes In the White Mts has some great hikes. Some of my trail choices were made from those books, and they were more interesting and less crowded than the typical trails. Give them a try.


----------



## RJ (Sep 30, 2002)

I too feel that if it wasn't for the list, we might not have climbed certain mountains. For instance, Hale, Waumbek, North & South Kinsman, and Tecumseh are ones that I do not need to repeat. However, the Presidentials, Franconia Ridge, The Bonds, and the Wildcats & Carters are all mountains that I will climb for years to come.

Once we complete the list on the 19th our hiking will not end. There are a number of trails that I want to hike that have always intrigued me, but I didn't have the time to hike. For example, Six Husband, Castle Trail, King's Ravine Trail just to name a few. I also plan on doing a one-day Presidential Traverse next year before I get too long in the tooth. We both plan to hike until we have to give up the ghost.


----------



## Jayne (Sep 30, 2002)

I'm sorry , "too long in the tooth" and "give up the ghost" - I get the general idea what that means but I've not heard those sayings...enlighten me.
YES- Castle Trail is definetly on my list ( that is the one to Jefferson, correct?) I am not sure I want to do the presidential traverse...I would have to work up to that. I never did many hikes around 10 miles rt until hiking the 48. It took me a little bit to get used to, but then after Owls Head and the 16 M trek....one foot in front of the other.... Maybe I will think about it next summer. :beer:


----------



## RJ (Oct 1, 2002)

"Too long in the tooth or long in the tooth" probably comes from the mastodons or other mammals that have tusks. It basically means that you are getting on in years.

To give up the ghost means to die. I'm not sure of the etymology of the term.

I have to admit before embarking on the 48, I was a 4 or 5-mile hiker at best. My wife and her girlfriends would do Bataan Death Marches, while I would remain at camp. After quitting smoking, I was able to join her on the longer hikes and now love a good ten-hour hike. Our most strenuous hike had to be our Madison/Adams loop that we did last year. It took us ten-hours to complete and we were two whipped puppies at the end. Although Owl's Head was long (18 miles) I didn't find it all that bad. Most of the trail is flat until you hit the slide.

Another side effect of the 48 is that we both returned to backpacking. I use to backpack in my 20's, but gave it up for some reason or another that escapes me at the moment. We did the Bonds and the Wildcats & Carters as backpacking trips. 	We plan to continue our backpacking adventures next spring & summer.


----------



## Jayne (Oct 1, 2002)

If you haven't been to Baxter State Park yet it's a must do. The loop that goes over Knife's Edge and Baxter Peak and back to Roaring Brook campground is 10 miles mostly difficult. Even the walk out from Chimney Pond is not steep but rocky so you never get any flat cushy ground- BUT- well worth the trip!
The backpacking has been fun and even the hut to hut thing is an adventure. The Bond Cliffs- so far my favorite spot. I can't wait to camp at Guyot next summer and see the sunrise and sunset from Bond. There is always something to look forward to.


----------



## RJ (Oct 1, 2002)

We are planning on a backpacking trip to Baxter next summer. We will probably camp for one or two nights and day hike and then do a two night backpacking trip. I've always wanted to do the knife-edge, even though I'm not a big fan of heights. I figure if I can do that, I can do anything.

I also loved the Bonds. Unfortunately, the weather was less than ideal. The hike in was in clouds and fog and it rained all night. We were able to get a few glimpses of the surround peaks before hiking out the next day.

I usually take a week off in June by myself and after doing the traverse, I will probably do a two or three-night trip to either the Pemi or the Presidentials. A friend and I did a four-day trip last year from Thornton (near Waterville Valley) to Mt Washington. It was a fun trip albeit wet because it rained for two of the four days. I will try to talk him into coming with me in June.


----------



## Greg (Oct 1, 2002)

RJ said:
			
		

> "Too long in the tooth or long in the tooth" probably comes from the mastodons or other mammals that have tusks. It basically means that you are getting on in years.
> 
> To give up the ghost means to die. I'm not sure of the etymology of the term.



Here is more info on *Giving up the ghost* and a discussion on getting *Long in the tooth*. Pretty cool Web site. Enjoy!


----------



## RJ (Oct 1, 2002)

Thanks Greg.


----------



## pedxing (Aug 29, 2003)

I was at 17 when I posted on this thread last June.  I've now reached 40 (thanks mostly to hiking the New Hampshire AT).  Still remaining:

12. N. Twin Mtn. 4761' 
13. Carrigain 4700'
23. Field 4340'		
29. Willey 4285'		
33. Cabot 4170'
37. Hale 4054'		
39. Tom 4051'   
46. Waumbek 4006'

I'll hike North Twin (the highest of the remaining peaks) as park of Flags on the 48 in two weeks.


----------



## RJ (Sep 2, 2003)

Pedxing, you can knock off Tom, Willey, and Field in one fell swoop by doing a loop. It's a nice ridge and an easy hike. Cabot and Waumbek you can also do as a loop, but it will be a long day and require a car spot.


----------



## pedxing (Sep 2, 2003)

RJ:  Thanks.  I am thinking of WIlley, Field and Tom as a day hike loop.  Cabot and Waumbek might be part of a nice w/e trip?

Carrigain might be a good place to finish (is that where you finished?), somehow I can't contemplate that hike without Vose Spur crying out to me for a bushwack.


----------



## Stephen (Sep 2, 2003)

Did numbers 5 and 6 this past weekend, Monroe and Washington, respectively.

I'm saving Wildcat for the end... Gonna try and get my family to tram up to celebrate at the peak.

-T


----------



## smitty77 (Sep 3, 2003)

*Finishing on Carrigain*

Pedxing,

I finished on Carrigain on December 3, 1988 with about 6" of snow on the ground.  It was a wonderful hike that wasn't *too* strenuous and allowed me to enjoy my accomplishment without being exhausted.  The views were excellent.  I highly recommend finishing on this one if you have the option.

Smitty


----------



## Jayne (Sep 3, 2003)

*Yay for Carragain!*

Pedxing,
I agree, Carragain is a beautiful way to finish. The signal Ridge trail is fantastic! I finished last October on that trail/peak. So worth it. Save the bushwack for another time.


----------



## pedxing (Sep 3, 2003)

Wow... if RJ, Smitty and Jayne all endorse finishing with Carrigain - I'm sold!  It almost makes me glad I haven't done it (this is mostly because its not near the AT, or I-93).

Thanks for the input!


----------



## RJ (Sep 3, 2003)

Pedxing, Susan and I finished on Carrigain not by design, but more by circumstances. In retrospect, however, I have to say that it was one of my most memorable hikes. The wind was blowing so hard that when we climbed the fire tower, we could barely hold on. We were treated with our first snowstorm of the season (October), which made the hike even more memorable. 

BTW, I'm still planning to do an overnight before the snow hits in the presidentials, I just need to talk Susan into visiting her brother in California before the end of October.


----------



## SilentCal (Sep 4, 2003)

Cathie and myself,  will be finishing our 48 on Carrigain during this years Flags on the 48 event.  Last year, we knocked off Cannon as our 32nd summit and I started getting the notion that we could finish everything in time for this year's event.  We will be on vacation for the whole week before the flags and need to get Whiteface, Passaconaway and the Tripyramids before Saturday.   The weather forecast for the early part of the week looks promising and I hope it holds for the weekend.   The8re,  if you have not done Cannon yet,  you can hold on to that one as well if you would like to have family and friends to hook up with you.  I think it's a much nicer summit than Wildcat D.


----------



## Mike P. (Sep 10, 2003)

RJ, better make that before Columbus Day.  The last few years I've been  out in the end of October or early November, the Presidentials. Twins, etc. have had snow (six inches on average) above 3,000 feet.  Each year is different & in October you should not need snowshoes or crampons & maybe just another layer of clothing.  (Depending on what you usually carry.)  

From 10/1 - 11/15 & April is the most unpredictable weather up there IMO.  While the warning in the WMG about warm valleys & cold mountain tops can happen anytime, they seem more severe now as it may be 50 at the trailhead & on top the windchill can be below zero.  One day may be great, the next just like winter.  The closest I've been to an actual white out was 10/30/98 on South Twin.  I had planned on Monroe & Washington that day but temp was in 30's & wind forecast for Presidentials was 70-90.  I Had stayed at the old Crawford Notch Hostels & when Avalon was hidden in the clouds & with that forecast, a small open summit was a better place than the middle of the Presidential Range.


----------



## MARI (Sep 19, 2003)

*4,000 footers*

I will do #29 next weekend - Hope to get 30 before the fall is through. :wink:


----------



## MtnMagic (Sep 19, 2003)

I always explored off the beaten path in the Northern Whites enjoying where few have gone before, bushwhacking many of NH's NE 100. Waterfall hunting eventually lead me to the 4k summits. The views convinced me to return again and again. Heck, I've re-hiked some mountains dozens of times when I could have completed all 48 years ago. I believe there were 65 officially once. (Someone want to help me here). 

I've _only_ climbed 41. But have been to some awesome remote places out West for 5 years and in NH for 19 years. I have climbed 100's.
_________________
Plan to climb many more!


----------



## MichaelJ (Sep 22, 2003)

When I first started hiking 3-1/2 years ago, I didn't care at all for peakbagging. I was out there just to be in the woods or on a summit. I'd visit North Kinsman but not South. I'd go back to Carter Notch repeatedly, taking in the views from Wildcat A but never going over to D. I'd take trips that didn't even involve summits, just camping in the woods. I saw the list merely as some neat places to go, and some not so.

Then I became friends with folks from the various boards & started hiking with them, and all of a sudden the 48 became kind of a bond - those questing for it and those who'd achieved it formed a kind of community. Suddenly, I wanted *my* 48 as well. It wasn't a competitive feeling (there's no way I could surpass most of them). It was just a desire to really be a part of the hiking community - to be a little more hardcore. A bit of bragging rights, perhaps.

I don't know, does that explain it?

Last weekend: Hale #19.
This weekend: Isolation #20.
The goal: 24 before 2004.


----------



## Jayne (Sep 23, 2003)

Michael,   Well said. I am in agreement with you. I always hiked different places but in search of no goal just peace and quiet and views. THEN I started meeting a lot of people who were near completion or had finished the 48 and suddenly it seemed like a great way to hike places that maybe I wouldn't ordinarily go. Anyway, it was a great feeling to complete all 48 and bragging rights are part of it. Now I am working on VT and ME. Also going back to peaks that I know I would have enjoyed if it weren't socked in.


----------



## Mike P. (Sep 24, 2003)

The New England list just to be 65.  (48 NH, 5 VT & 12 ME)  Peakbagging was originally an ADK thing & at the time 46 were believed over 4K, now believed at 42 or 43 depending on McNaughton which I think currently is listed as lower.  They still do the list the Marshall's & Herb Clark did.

When Peakbagging caught on in NH, there was only 46 as Galehead & Bondcliff were suspected of not being high enough above the cols.  Some still believe the list is not accurrate & that South Hancock & Lincoln should not be included.  (Site I think was Savage Dave or Eric's)

The other NH & New England list besides the 100 highest or 3K list is Trailwrights.  Currently they have 72, you can only do one at a time & for membership you must do 72 hours of trail maintainence.

I had done seven + a Presi Traverse prior to 7/5/95 (plus New England & NY Highpoints without RI) and while my girlfriend/wife was away for a month, I went every weekend, took days off & by the time she was back I had over 1/2 done.  At some point in the next few years I want to do the list again all in one year, it's been done by many so its not a big goal, except for me.


----------



## r2d2 (Sep 30, 2003)

*The 48*

I can only speak for myself, but I started peakbagging because that page in the back of the White Mountains Guide just bothered me.  I kept thinking, "What's the big deal?  These aren't even the 48 hardest climbs in New Hampshire!"  But for some reason, I started keeping track.  My best friend and I just kinda decided that we would do the whole list and when we got to #48 we would have a big party at the top of the mountain.

I only did 1 my first season, pretty depressing actually.  Then I took a year off because I got fat and out of shape.  I started again in the summer of 2002 and picked up 15 (including an insane day hike over Zealand and the Bonds).  This year, I've done 8 and I have at least three more planned.  Being at half way gives me a sort of sense of accomplishment.  It's like, "Hey, I'm still at this and not giving up."  It gives me a goal to work toward and a reason to stay in shape (remember that year I took off?).

I don't really care for the views from tree covered summits (Tripyramid, Waumbek and Zealand come to mind) so we try to lump them in with other summits where we get a view.

When we finish the 4K list, we're headed to Maine to do Katadin and then to Colorado to do Pike's Peak.  I have to say that really finishing the list is secondary to just getting out and enjoying the hike.  It just gives a tangible kind of goal.


----------



## feldmrschl (Oct 14, 2003)

This is my first post to this forum, so please bear with me.

I've been hiking since 1983, but not nearly as much as I used to.  My hiking companions started out trying to bag the peaks, but, after my brother joined the USAF and my hiking friend starting doing other outdoor activities, like kayaking, I started hiking solo.  After a while, I found that I kept returning to the same peaks to relive the good hikes and to bring newbies into the hobby.

Here's my list:
- Washington (7)
- Adams
- Moosilauke
- Cannon (2)
- Garfield
- Lafayette
- Lincoln
- Flume (2)
- Liberty (2)
- Whiteface (6)
- Tripyramid, North
- Tripyramid, Middle
- Tecumseh

Hmmm...  only 13.  I better get cracking.     :wink:


----------



## Mike P. (Oct 15, 2003)

Welcome aboard feldmrschl!  Even with just 13 you've done Whiteface & Cannon more times than I have.  Lots more pretty scenery to be seen!


----------



## Greg (Oct 15, 2003)

feldmrschl said:
			
		

> Washington (7)


You've beat my four ascents (all summer). I vow to never do it in the summer again, but i probably will...  :roll:

Welcome to the boards!


----------



## MtnMagic (Oct 15, 2003)

Update: Sky, Ghostdog and I spent the last two days hiking in the Pemi Wilderness and climbed seven more 4kers. I have just two NH left. Hiked over 400 8-12 kers in the West.
____________________
Don't keep score -- just go for it!


----------



## Greg (Oct 16, 2003)

MtnMagic said:
			
		

> Hiked over 400 8-12 kers in the West.


    That's *a lot* of hiking!


----------



## MtnMagic (Oct 16, 2003)

Yes a lot to too much hiking. Glad I did the _toughest_ ones when I was young. I've a sore back, shoulders and knees -- yet planning on the 3 Moats or Isolation. Hope to finish the report on our Bond adventure soon!


----------



## MtnMagic (Oct 20, 2003)

It took several decades to complete 48 on a list. Hiked 100's of mountains in many states. Didn't have, or want a list when I started hiking so many years ago. Just wanted a fun day in the woods!

Now that I've completed all 48 of the NH highest and today received an AMC 4000 footer T-shirt from Steve at the Mountain Wanderer. May I re-cast my vote in the 48 section! 
________________
A mere accomplishment!


----------



## Greg (Aug 16, 2004)

^Bump^

This is a fun thread to read now and again. I think I'm (happily) still at 17...  :blink:


----------



## MichaelJ (Aug 16, 2004)

Heh-heh. I did NOT achieve my goal of 24 by 2004 - on January 1st I did #23. But as of now I'm at 41, and will finish on 9/25.

However, due to repeats I will end up having done 31 4K's in the 30 weeks of 2004.
8)


----------



## SilentCal (Aug 16, 2004)

I did finish last year and it was a great relief.   I never did send in the form for the patch though.   Granted I know I will eventually do them again but I'd rather not have the numbers game thrown into it.   Redlining is far more interesting.


----------



## MtnMagic (Aug 16, 2004)

Agreed. Nothing like the feeling of being on a new trail heading up a summit that is novel. 
_________________
So many mountains, so little time!


----------



## ChileMass (Aug 16, 2004)

SilentCal said:
			
		

> I did finish last year and it was a great relief.   I never did send in the form for the patch though.   Granted I know I will eventually do them again but I'd rather not have the numbers game thrown into it.   Redlining is far more interesting.



Hey Cal (or anybody else) - can you define "redlining" for us newbies - ??  Thanks - Chill


----------



## MtnMagic (Aug 16, 2004)

On most topography maps hiking trails are in red ink. Hence hiking many/all the different trails to a summit is referred to redlining.


----------



## SilentCal (Aug 16, 2004)

Basically hiking all the trails that you see on a map.   People sometimes use a high-lighter to shade in the trails they have done.   I guess that's how it got it's name.    Redlining the Northern Presidentals is going to take some time......


----------



## Jaytrek57 (Aug 16, 2004)

SilentCal-

I agree with you on redlining...for me far more interesting/challenging. This past Sunday…I redlined the entire Blue Hills (map). For me it meant more than the 48…even  winter.   Almost done with Map #2 (Franconia-Pemi AMC map). Anticipate another 4 years….hey something to do. There are other maps as well. My advice when undertaking redlining….buy two maps. 

***

As a kid I was lucky (cursed?) to have relatives that were into lists….esp. the 48…so I was fortunate enough to tag along and get those very early in life. The winter would come in my early 20’s. Patches….and recognition as such…never applied for such but by  my math perhaps when I am 74 (37 now) I would enjoy a 48X48 patch. 

My $.02 on lists. Love them!!! My wife and I are pursuing spending at least one night in every NP in the US. A lifetime pursuit, no doubt, that has…we both believe, strengthen are relationship.

If you are pursuing the 48…or any list, I offer this. Don’t let it affect those last minute hikes, plans with new friends or taking newbies out. I have witness people turn down some “adventures” b/c it did not coincide with their “quest”. To me at least…it goes against everything I know about the outdoors….learning and having fun!

Did not mean to rant.

Peace


----------



## sp1936 (Aug 17, 2004)

At the time this thread was started, I had 3: Lafayette, Lincoln, and Washington. Last fall, I decided to do the list. I'm not sure why, just a game to play, I guess. At that time, I had 13. Now I have 30. I'll soon have 41 if Peak Week (9/3-9/11) goes as planned.

I've been to some places that I'll return to many times. I've also been to a couple that I probably don't need to see more than once. It's been fun, but I'd kind of like to get it over and done with as soon as possible.

Steve


----------



## NH_Mtn_Hiker (Aug 17, 2004)

At the time this thread started, I had 0.  I now have 37, 32 of them this year. 

Edit as of Sept. 1st I have 45 this year, finishing up on Sept. 4th on Liberty.


----------



## dirt_girl (Aug 18, 2004)

I have bagged 24 of NH 4000 footer in just 11 weeks. :beer: 

and 6 other little peaks just for the added fun.


----------



## smitty77 (Aug 18, 2004)

My dad got me interested in hiking at the age of 3, and by 5 we did our first overnight on Liberty.  After a few more peaks I asked him if we could do them all, I think I was 6 or 7 at the time, and he said sure.  I finished at the age of 11, having had many memorable hikes along the way.  Like the rest of you I have some favorites I return to, some I would like to do again, and some I see no need to return to.  Though, if my little boy wants to climb the 48....


----------



## NEtracker (Sep 1, 2004)

21....
Most of them in the 80's, a couple in late 60's-70's.
I'm feelin' old.....


----------



## MARI (Sep 1, 2004)

*the 48*

I did not begin peak bagging  in the sense of adding to a list until about 4 years ago. I had always hiked in the Waterville area, and between hiking trips with my father and brothers, never kept count. One year, after the Flags on the 48- a friend said, "How many of the 4,000's do you have?" I had no idea, and started to go over what I remembered doing. I was over 20 and thought, "WOW". At this time I was going through a divorce. I took on the list as an emotional and physical distraction to try and accomplish something positive through a difficult and strenuous time in life. When my ex had the kids, I had no idea what to do with my time, so I said "I'll go hiking!" That is how I began pursuing the list. Now, I have 47 of these conquered and will complete #48 , Madison, this weekend. I will be with freinds and family who supported me through thick and thin. It will be a catharsis. I would not have changed these experiences for anything else. The list has helped me grow, help me move forward and it has given me a new direction in life. That is my story.


----------



## MichaelJ (Sep 1, 2004)

Woo-hoo! Congratulations, Mari! I was just on Madison last weekend ... you'll have a lot of fun (just avoid Osgood Ridge )!


----------



## TeleGrrrl (Sep 1, 2004)

Congrats!

peakbagging is addictive though, so be careful   

I'm glad you had a clear day for Mooselauke. i finished my NH48 and NE4kers on that peak in the dense fog. It was raining on the way up, but it eventually stopped. The clouds were very low and I have no clue what the view is like from up there. I've been wanting to go back and ski there in the winter, but haven't had the desireable time/weather combination fall into place. I have since gone on to climb the 100 highest and am now working on the Dak peaks, and the US state highpoints. 

There's always a list if you make the time    
Completing a list makes you climb peaks that you would normally pass by. It helps drive you to set goals, and encourages you to fulfill committments. On top of all that, you get to see some awesome places, commune with yourself and others, and discover things about your self you may have never known.

Keep hiking


----------



## SilentCal (Sep 2, 2004)

Good Job Mari !   I must admit, it was quite odd to run into you during that super gusty day on Lafayette.   Let us know how Madison goes!


----------



## MARI (Sep 2, 2004)

*48's*

Hey- I will be on Madison this Saturday with any luck! Anyone care to join me in a celebratory beer on the summittt let me know.  BYOB


----------



## MtnMagic (Sep 2, 2004)

Good for you Mari, way to go girl! Glad you'll finish them all. Taking a group to do 2 of the 4k's at Franconia Ridge Saturday or I'd meet you at the summit and share that beer with your family/friends.

Hey girl, here's an idea... even though you don't have a flags mountain this year, join in on one or a few. And meet us at The Mooseland Grill for a meal and a beer.
________________
Hope to see you good folks there!


----------



## Skier71787 (Sep 20, 2004)

I've done 7/48 of the 4k's.
*Rank	Mountain	Elev.	Dates	     Times Peaked*
1	Washington	6288	7/17/04, 8/14/04	2
2	Adams	5774	8/14/04	                1
3	Jefferson	5712	8/25/04	                1
4	Monroe	5384	8/25/04	                1
5	Madison	5367	8/14/04	                1
6	Lafayette	5260	6/27/04	                1
7	Lincoln	5089	6/27/04, 9/19/04	2

I keep a spreadsheet of the mtns i've hiked.  I was determined to finish the 5k's this summer when i decided to pursue the 4k's.  Many fun times and i can't wait to hike again.


----------



## pedxing (Sep 25, 2004)

I'd planned on finishing them this year, but no dice.   Willey, Field and Tom put me at 43.

Maybe I'll do some winter day trips and get a few of the easier ones, and move forward on my winter list.


----------



## MichaelJ (Sep 26, 2004)

48.

:beer:


----------



## pedxing (Sep 26, 2004)

Excellent.

Congrats Michael!


----------



## Tony (Sep 27, 2004)

After lurking on this board I finally signed up....

48 Nh 4K's, completed on Saturday, 9-25-04!!   :lol:       :beer:


----------



## Mike P. (Sep 28, 2004)

Congratulations Tony!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Tesno (Sep 28, 2004)

Did Cabot last Sunday. That was 47. Only one left Carrigain. Hope to get it done with in the next 2 weeks. But I do want a clear day.


----------



## feldmrschl (Oct 13, 2006)

Since I last posted 3 years ago... time flies.... I've done:

- Jefferson
- Eisenhower
- Pierce
- Jackson
- N. Hancock
- S. Hancock

which brings me to 19.  I've still got a ways to go....

I am planning a solo trip up S. Carter and Carter Dome (Hight, too) sometime during the week, if the weather holds.


----------



## riverc0il (Oct 13, 2006)

lol, this old thread! heh! i think i made this poll when the poll feature was brand new to the old forums. looks like 2002 was the original post year. yee haw. i haven't added too many 4kers since then, i might be up to 14 or so... too busy hiking ski areas to care.


----------



## thebigo (Oct 13, 2006)

in nh i have 47. only carrigan remaining. i have all but killington left in vt and after a quick count i have done 6 +/- in maine.

wow this thread is old, at one time people could post without being registered


----------



## thetrailboss (Oct 13, 2006)

35 in NH.
5 in VT.


----------



## MichaelJ (Oct 16, 2006)

I haven't kept up-to-date here, either. My last post was Sep '04 when I hit 48. I should add that in Sep '05 I hit 67, and I'm currently in the low 80's of my 100.


----------



## Mike P. (Oct 16, 2006)

Mike, you were more current than me, my last update was in 2002.
Went back & did Reddington to complete the 67, I had finished when the number was 65.  I'm looking at doing the 115 (111 or 113, whatever the number is now, New England & NY)
so I needed Reddington anyway & it's a nice hike too.

Finished the NH 48 in two different seasons Oct. 2004 on Cannon.  Had my kids, wife, Dad & his wife take the gondola up.  Did it the day after Game three of the ALCS or after the sox lost their last game of the 2004 season!

Now 1/2 done with the ADK's have done a few of the "trailless" peaks, Macomb from before, Tabletop, Redfield, hoping to do # 24 on 12/1 (Sawteeth0 with a duplicate of Gothics.

Have 37 or so of the NH 48 now done in three different seasons, #16 done in four seasons.  Washington now the 4K peak I've done the most in NH,  13X to Lincoln's 12X, going there in a couple of weeks though.  Also got four 6K's done in TN last year.  total now for 4K's is around 280.


----------



## MarcHowes (Oct 17, 2006)

I'm up to 43.

I should be done 11/5 with Isolation weather permitting:

http://www.hoosactunnel.net/adventure/future.php <-- if for some odd reason you want to track my progress or god forbid come along (Yes, I would like some people strangers or not to join when I do isolation on the 5th).

http://www.hoosactunnel.net/adventure/fourthousand.php <-- for the ones Ive done (ya I did almost 30 in September.. crazyness..)


----------



## feldmrschl (Oct 18, 2006)

MarcHowes said:


> I'm up to 43.
> 
> I should be done 11/5 with Isolation weather permitting:
> 
> ...



Marc,

You're a madman! (he said jealously)

I found your site while doing some research for my Carter Dome solo.  Great stuff.


----------



## from_the_NEK (Oct 18, 2006)

Well, Ive only done 10. A lot of the hikes I do lately are more tour guide hikes than anything really difficult. I need to get back to hiking the big guys.

Adams
Cannon
Moosilauke
Liberty (x2)
Flume (x2)
Lafayette
Lincoln
Oceola
Washington (x3)
Jefferson

Four 4000 footers in Vermont. I still need to do Killington sometime.


----------



## MarcHowes (Oct 18, 2006)

feldmrschl said:


> Marc,
> 
> You're a madman! (he said jealously)
> 
> I found your site while doing some research for my Carter Dome solo.  Great stuff.




Usually people say I am crazy, but Madman works 

I have a video somewhere on my computer that I never uploaded that shows me slapping carter dome and saying "UNGH! BITCHSLAPPED!" I was quite happy when I did that. Then I realized I still had about 4 hours of hiking and biking to go! Still a great traverse!


----------



## ScottySkis (Aug 12, 2013)

Anonymous said:


> HI SherpaK .. nice to see your posts every once in awhile. I hiked
> with you on layfette a couple of winters ago.
> 
> I'm at 33 of the NH 4000'ers. Also have a few in VT and ME.
> ...



Nice pictures, I guess were this lazy fatt asses to walk up the mountain, I know I am.
See Taptalk did this, I was posting in Snowymonster thread on MA. Ski hill / military tribute, I don't know how I ended up bumping this.


----------



## tomcat (Aug 13, 2013)

I'm at 32 in NH.  I'll probably never finish because I have no desire to bag peaks such at Tecumseh, Hale, and some other less enticing peaks for the sake of a patch.  I have hiked all in ME and VT though for whatever that's worth.


----------



## dlague (Aug 14, 2013)

Tony said:


> After lurking on this board I finally signed up....
> 
> 48 Nh 4K's, completed on Saturday, 9-25-04!!   :lol:       :beer:



That's cool!  I personally I have only hiked a few, then again I never set such a goal.  Hiking for me has been more of a leisure or casual affair.


----------

